# World Vape Day 30 May 2021



## Hooked (3/5/21)

https://www.vapouround.co.uk/news/whats-happening-at-world-vape-day-2021/






*What is World Vape Day?*
The aim of World Vape Day (WVD) is to raise awareness of e-cigarettes as a harm reduction tool for smokers.

It also provides information for anyone thinking about switching to vaping and campaigns on behalf of countries that are experiencing harsh bans or restrictions.

It falls on May 30 which is the day before World No Tobacco Day.

*Go the extra mile*
The theme for 2021 is ‘Go The Extra Mile’ which will encourage vapers to go that little bit further to support and promote vaping.

Throughout the month of May, organisers are planning a ‘World Vape Run’ as a prelude to the day which will give vapers the chance to be creative and show their fitness.

Vapers can post and share their running time to social media under the #RunVaperRun and #WorldVapeDay...

This year Vapouround Magazine is teaming up with the WVA as an official media partner for World Vape Day.

We will be covering the event in our magazine and online as well as raising awareness of the day on our social media platforms...

The program put together by the World Vapers’ Alliance will be streamed on Facebook, YouTube and Twitter and, at the time of writing, the lineup looked like this: 

16:00 CET – Vape Show

16:30 CET – Opening Remarks

17:00 CET – Time For Optimism: How Vaping Is Changing the World

18:00 CET – Why It Is Worth Going the Extra Mile for vaping with Prof. Bernd Mayer, Christopher Snowdon (IEA), GrimmGreen (THR advocate), Yael Ossowski (Consumer Choice Centre)

19:00 CET – The Great Hazard Show with vaping influencer, Alexandero Hazard"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

